# Bath Bomb Problem - UPDATE



## blushnbashful (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum. After doing a search on a soap making forum this is the place I found. 

I'm so sad and desperate. I've been playing with bath bomb recipes for personal use but I just can't seem to do it right. 

The first time resulted in these explosive warty looking mushrooms while drying.

The second batch held their shape but still got bumpy.

My third batch, sigh, I thought maybe my house was too humid so I put the oven on 170 degrees and put the fresh batch in there to dry. I turned the oven off so they wouldn't bake, just stay in a warm dry environment. These haven't gotten bumpy yet, but I can see the fizz reaction starting in the texture. I'm guessing after a few hours they are going to get bumps.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 17, 2008)

Also if it helps here are the two recipes I tried. Any suggestions on alterations to either one I would be grateful for.

Recipe 1
1 cup baking soda
3/4 cup citric acid
2 TBS Kaolin Clay
1 TBS Grapeseed Oil
2 TSP Jojoba Oil
1 TSP Fragrance Oil
1/4 TSP Borax
1/4 TSP color (I used less)
12 Spritz of Witch Hazel (I only used 4)

Recipe 2
1 cup baking soda
1/2 cup citric acid
1/2 cup corn starch
2 TBS kaolin clay
2 1/2 TBS Grapeseed Oil
2 TSP Fragrance Oil
1/2 TSP Borax
3/4 TSP water
12 Spritz of Witch Hazel (again I only did it like 3 times)


----------



## Healinya (Oct 17, 2008)

I've only made them a few times, so others may know more. But my only problem was my own fault - and it was that I didn't have very good molds for it. Here's the recipe and directions I followed:
(the only thing I did different than he does is add a T of clay, since I live in a humid area)

http://video.about.com/candleandsoap/Ho ... -Bombs.htm

1 cup cornstarch 
1 cup citric acid
2 cups baking soda 
1/2 cup epsom salt 
1/2 cup sea salt 
2 tsp. water (distilled) 
1/2 tsp. borax 
1-2 tsp. essential or fragrance oil 
2 tbsp. of a light oil like jojoba, grapeseed, fractionated coconut, or rice bran 
optional a few drops of a soap safe dye colorant


----------



## malia (Oct 18, 2008)

*Bath Bomb Problem*

Hi there, it's me offering up some BB advice..Again! This seems to be my thing, successful BB makin'! This is on You Tube from Coastal Scents. 

After so many failed attemts at bath bombs, some of the things I read said to get rid of the corn starch and that was a start. Probably the key thing to my BB's.. NO WATER. The clay and spritzers of rubbing alcohol worked so well. I have not once activated the CA with this recipe.

Dry ingredients:
1. 1c Baking Soda
2. 3/4c Citric Acid
3. 2 tablespoons Kaolin Clay
_If you would like bubbles_
4. 1/3 c SLS with
5. 1 tablespoon cream of tartar

Wet ingredients:
6. 1 tablespoon grapeseed oil
7. 2 teaspoons Polysorbate 80
9. 1 vitamin E tab
9. 1/4 teaspoon or less of color
10. 1/4 teaspoon Borax
11. 1/2-1 teaspoon EO or FO

12 spritzers, give or take, of rubbing alcohol. That works better for me than Witch Hazel ever did. 

In large bowl mix 1 through 5. In glass container, mix 6 through 11. Make a doughnut type hole in the middle of dry ingrients and pour WELL MIXED wet ingriedents in. Stir with one hand until the mix has clumps all over. Then dig in with both hands. As soon as the color appears evenly dispersed, start spritzing with alochol. Four sprizers at a time and mix. When you can make a clump that will hold, start molding. 

Again, here's a link to my Flickr. Those bombs were made with above recipe.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2940729326/

This recipe has branched me out to adding all kinds of wonderful ingredients to BB. milk, honey powder, oatmeal, dried botanicals.. it goes on. 

I'm not trying to annoy anyone by showing off my balls!  javascript:emoticon('')
But I would like to help anyone who is having a hard time making these. If I can do it, anyone can!!

Let me know if I'm annoying or if I have been any help! Good luck and have fun!

Malia


----------



## digit (Oct 18, 2008)

Those are gorgeous, Malia!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks like you have them down pat.

About "showing off", please do!!!! We love to look. 

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2008)

It sounds like they were too wet, too much oil, or ffragrance, or liq color or  witch hazel. I wouldn't use any wate in them. It is the water that triggers the fizz & the fizz that triggers the puffing/warts/lumps. etc. You just barely want them wet enough to stick together. Bath bombs rae VERY tricky...


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for the replies. Okay, so I should switch out my witch hazel with rubbing alcohol, probably cut down on the fragrance (these smell pretty strong to me). 

As for the polysorbate 80, I don't have that on hand, is it still okay to switch that out with Jojoba Oil?

I'm going to try this again tonight. 

My little idea of putting them in a warm oven, would you say that's okay or a no-no?

Also, one little question if I may. Should I let these dry for the 24/48 hours before wrapping them, or will wrapping them before fully dry help combat the humidity?


----------



## malia (Oct 18, 2008)

blushnbashful said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the replies. Okay, so I should switch out my witch hazel with rubbing alcohol, probably cut down on the fragrance (these smell pretty strong to me).
> 
> As for the polysorbate 80, I don't have that on hand, is it still okay to switch that out with Jojoba Oil?
> 
> ...



I would get rid of the corn starch and use clay if you have it. The polsysorbate is an emulsifier, I don't think it would make a
difference. After the BB's are out of the molds I put them on a tray in a small room with a space heater to create a warm dry environment. Then shrink wrap 4 to 24 hours after making them.  I have never put them in the oven, but have heard people do.

Let me know how it goes. Good Luck!!
Malia


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks so much, I'm going to give this one a shot. Just waiting on hubby to bring me back some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2008)

> My little idea of putting them in a warm oven, would you say that's okay or a no-no?


You can place them ina slightly warm over for a few hours to dry them, btu they will puff.



> Also, one little question if I may. Should I let these dry for the 24/48 hours before wrapping them, or will wrapping them before fully dry help combat the humidity?


ALWAYS be sure the are 100% dry before you package them or they will rot  :shock: .


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I just finished up a batch from the recipe given above, sadly I'm not very optimistic about these. They formed great, are actually holding together, unfortunately, when I hold them up to my ear I can hear the fizzing action going on like pop rocks. I measured everything exactly and only used 6 light mists of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, it wasn't a complete bust, they got bumpy after a few hours but not nearly as bad as before. So I'm making progress. I'm thinking I'll cut the oils back a tad.

Do you gals have a better alternative to wilton gels for the color? The gel left an ugly ring in my sink where I fizzed one of them as a test. It came back off, but I don't want to have to scrub the color off every time I take a bath with one.


----------



## malia (Oct 19, 2008)

Watch this video on you tube, if you haven't already. I do not use that much color, just a dab on the end of a popsicle stick or don't use color at all.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOVv6A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOVv6A[/ame]

You are getting there!


----------



## blushnbashful (Oct 22, 2008)

I did it! I finally made a batch of bath bombs today that 12 hours later look PERFECT.

The bad news...I was so frustrated with dropping things and what not I didn't write down my oil measurements. All I remember was using less. So I finally made a great bomb but have no idea how I did it.


----------



## Lathergirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!  A successful batch is a great thing! Duplicating it?  That is a next challenge  :shock:


----------



## mermaidbath (Nov 9, 2008)

blushnbashful said:
			
		

> I did it! I finally made a batch of bath bombs today that 12 hours later look PERFECT.
> 
> The bad news...I was so frustrated with dropping things and what not I didn't write down my oil measurements. All I remember was using less. So I finally made a great bomb but have no idea how I did it.



LOL! I found this board while searching for bath bomb questions and read this whole thread. The ending made me laugh. It sounds like something I would do. Anyhow, I hope your bath bombs are coming along and I am going to give it a try myself!


----------

